# Lincoln show



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey

Who's gonna be there then? will be Indy and Misha's first run at getting Titles so will be fun  then Donny for the next as they both need 3 CC's but hopefully will get them fairly quickly since HP sections are usually smaller... mind you that may change with the Titles coming!

I know the venue now and how long travel will be etc... also know Indy gets a lil carsick on the bumpy back road... any tips on how to help him with that? he doesn't get upset, sat looking out the window quite happily.... just drools


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Don't give him breakfast, or make sure he doesn't eat over night or late the previous evening. Yes I will be at the Lincoln.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Can you just turn up to watch? Where in Lincoln is it?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

public can enter after 12pm I believe... or 12:30...

it is at the Lincoln Show Grounds just outside Lincoln


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks  only about 20mins away from me then


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

about 45 for me... is the closest any show seems to get to S****horpe  Well there is Doncaster in October...

Will be having a stall  so bring lots of money


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

oooh, I wish I was home!! Then I could go!! Stupid uni exams!!  :mad5:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Can you just turn up to watch? Where in Lincoln is it?


Usually about £2.50 - £3 to get in. :thumbup1: But will be cats of all different Breeds to view so worth it


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I might be there 

Just a bit of a :thumbup: but I have my first Household & Pedigree Pet judging engagement the following week at the Gwynedd :thumbup: Very excited!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> about 45 for me... is the closest any show seems to get to S****horpe  Well there is Doncaster in October...
> 
> Will be having a stall  so bring lots of money


I'll have to visit your stall then and spend money on our moggies 

I've just realised, i forgot to ask when it was lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

11th July......


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

£2.50 for adults, £1.50 for under 16s, £1 for senior citizens.

I might just be there too 



Biawhiska said:


> Usually about £2.50 - £3 to get in. :thumbup1: But will be cats of all different Breeds to view so worth it


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> £2.50 for adults, £1.50 for under 16s, £1 for senior citizens.
> 
> I might just be there too


Yes well, that's what you get for doing such a good job last year 

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

r u still going indys mamma?


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

No shows for me til October at soonest (Doncaster)

Still having fairly big neuro issues so out of work and sick pay only goes so far


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

aww sorry to hear you've not been well. i'll prob see you @ doncaster then


----------

